
Show HN: Discover shared videos and live broadcasts from Reddit - bogdanteodoru
https://redditvids.com/
======
mey
Firefox seems to be respecting CORS, where Chrome does not, which is
interesting. As a result the site doesn't work on Firefox. (at least for me).

    
    
       Cross-Origin Request Blocked: The Same Origin Policy disallows reading the remote resource at https://www.reddit.com/search.json?q=(site:v.redd.it%20OR%20site:youtube.com%20OR%20site:vimeo.com%20OR%20site:youtu.be%20OR%20site:twitch.tv%20OR%20site:gfycat.com%20OR%20site:streamable.com%20OR%20site:tiktok.com%20OR%20site:livestream.com%20OR%20site:dailymotion.com%20OR%20site:rumble.com%20OR%20site:liveleak.com%20OR%20site:gifs.com%20OR%20site:giphy.com%20OR%20site:redgifs.com%20OR%20site:bandcamp.com)%20NOT%20url:feature=share%20NOT%20url:vm.tiktok.com%20NOT%20url:music.youtube.com&t=hour&sort=comments&sr_detail=on&limit=12&nsfw=no&include_over_18=no. (Reason: CORS request did not succeed).
    
    

Edit: As noted below, if you are running Firefox in Strict privacy protection,
it blocks the XHR requests. Whitelisting this site will allow it to work.

~~~
glass_of_water
I had the same issue; I think the error message is wrong. The reason it's not
working is that tracking protection is blocking XHR requests to
www.reddit.com. If you disable tracking protection or whitelist www.reddit.com
it should work.

~~~
mey
I do have privacy settings on Strict, and clicking the shield indicated
reddit.com was one of the ones blocked.

------
sschueller
Thanks for the download button. I hate how reddit decided they own the content
now and don't let you download.

~~~
foepys
This is especially infuriating since reddit's video player on any Android
mobile browser is utter garbage. It hangs constantly because of its poor
performance, loads the video extremely slowly, and doesn't support seeking in
any audio-less video because a click maximized the video instead of showing a
seekbar.

But not being able to seek isn't actually that important because either
clicking there straight up doesn't work or it takes you to a position in the
video that often enough is more than 50% of the video length off the position
you clicked on.

Meanwhile the native video player in any browser on Android supports not only
Google Cast but is also extremely fast, has a dedicated volume control, and
supports seeking down to pixel-perfect accuracy. They also don't create
seizure-inducing flickering when you try to maximize them.

Whoever gave this video player the green light for production use needs to be
forced to use it for everything they want to watch until they made it usable.

~~~
ericbarrett
All the same issues on iOS and macOS. Only my Windows desktop plays them on
the first click.

------
JaTochNietDan
I actually created something similar to this a while back when Reddit TV was
taken down.

Would love if you guys could check it out.

It’s [https://viddit.app](https://viddit.app)

It’s really only meant to work on desktop though.

------
thrownaway954
This site works awesome. hats off to you truly.

there is one things that would make this site as useful as youtube and thats
having the to and left site side fixed so they don't go away when you scroll
down. this is how youtube has their site and i'm sure that's who are trying to
mimic and that's what people are used to.

~~~
bogdanteodoru
Initially it was like that but I've changed it. I guess I can revert the
changes back. Thanks for the kind words :)

------
wmab
This is great to show the ability of aggregating videos from Reddit. I'd say a
better use case would be to turn it into a news feed of subreddits you follow
- Instagram stories, Tik Tok with autoplay right in the feed. It irritates me
to have to click into each one to see if I'm interested, but good work.

~~~
bogdanteodoru
There are some limitations on provides that I can aggregate videos for but you
can you can add your favourite subreddits to ... favourites and you will see a
feed from them on the homepage.

------
londons_explore
Very nice and quick.

The actual videos load slowly, but I assume that's a limitation of reddits
video player.

~~~
bogdanteodoru
Yeah so I have NO BACKEND. Everything is shown using the Reddit JSON Api. I
just made it search for specific URLs etc. The embeds come from Reddit itself
and I have "almost" no control over them.

~~~
frankramos
This is incredible. Do you have a public github repository. I am learning
Vue.js and this seems like a great project to learn layout structure?

~~~
bogdanteodoru
Not yet but I plan to release it in the near future. I will put a not to
remind you here when it's done.

------
visarga
I like it. What do you think about making it autoplay when opening a video?

~~~
bogdanteodoru
Unfortunately I saw that sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. On desktop
is working better than mobile. I'm just using the code Reddit provides for
embed so not sure if that actually possible.

------
ListenLinda
I can definitely spend a lot of time on this website.

------
ElectronShak
Wow, thanks for sharing, great work on the UI!

~~~
bogdanteodoru
Thank you!

------
fungos
Very nice, but can you enable video controls?

~~~
bogdanteodoru
So I'm using the embed code that Reddit provides. Are we talking about Reddit
videos or other provider videos?

------
weixiyen
this is amazing, replaces reddit for me as the videos are the best part, esp
the new reddit which loads way too slow

------
rement
edit: Looks like it's just Firefox blocking CORS

------
phenkdo
awesome idea! great implementation.

------
sgeorge96
Pretty cool!

~~~
bogdanteodoru
Thanks. Appreciate it.

------
throwaway815190
Youtube should hire you to redesign their site. Simple, fast, and easy to use.
Nicely done.

~~~
bogdanteodoru
Haha! Thanks.

------
jgilias
Very nice! I don't know how I feel about the fact that people will for sure
use this to browse porn. I mean, I guess it's one of the envisioned use cases
given how the NSFW toggle adds a bunch of convenient shortcuts to the top of
the additional subreddit list.

~~~
chairmanwow1
Why does it matter? Lots of people watch porn and yet we treat it like it’s
something weird and sensitive.

~~~
bogdanteodoru
Exacly. Unfortunatelly I don't have that much control over the feed if Reddit
doesn't properly make the subreddit +18

~~~
jgilias
I think you've found a very reasonable way how to deal with it using the NSFW
toggle. If some subreddits aren't properly marked that's on them.

Btw, I think I found a bug. On mobile tapping on 'more subreddits' initially
doesn't work for me. After I tap on top and then get back to the subreddit
menu, it starts working.

All in all very nice, thanks for making this!

